# SOUL or Reynolds carbon clincher



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys

if You guys don't remember I posted earlier about carbon clinchers and now I have narrowed down to three wheelsets


- SOUL

pro - LIghter than Reynolds. It supposdly has brake surface that does not require carbon specific beake pads ( I still would but it may not have that screeching Reynolds are famous for) and looks like SOUL has a good reputation. 

con - any warrenty work would be virtually impossible since I live in the US.

SOUL C4.0 -cheap and lightest but not as aero
SOUL C5.0 -most aero and light more or less same price as Reynolds.

- Reynolds

pro - well known brand with good reputation. No unknown factor when purchasing. Good after service. 

con - must be used with cabon brake pad and known to make schreeching sound when braking in wet condition or somewhat dirty pads (I do clean my bike regularly) 

Assult - Great, light and strong rim. OK hub. Heaviest of this bunch but I know I can get it fixed within the US.

What do you guys think?

I weight 175 to 190lbs (currectly 185lbs)


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm on my third different set of Reynolds rims and I've never had any screeching noises. No one has ever complained to me about it either.

-ERic


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Carbon wheels don't screech in the wet, they also don't stop very well but that's another issue.

Screeching occurs in the dry and especially after the rim and pads have heated up.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

ewitz said:


> they also don't stop very well but that's another issue.
> .


As much as I've heard this, I haven't found it to be true. My carbon wheels are no worse than my alloy wheels in the wet. Both are worse than when dry of course.

-Eric


----------



## Bike N Gear (Jan 30, 2007)

My DV46's squeeled when dry with the Reynolds pads. Switched to yellow Swiss Stops & no more noise.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm also considering the soul c40 - at around 1400 grams for a crbon clincher, they are a deal for $825 - warranty issues, like you said, could be an issue.


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

natethomas2000 said:


> I'm also considering the soul c40 - at around 1400 grams for a crbon clincher, they are a deal for $825 - warranty issues, like you said, could be an issue.


I just picked up a set of new Reynolds Attacks for under $800.00 on Ebay (using the Bing discount) - the seller (shop) is a Reynolds dealer so they have full warranty. Mine, with rim strip weighed 1430g on my digital scale.

Jeff


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone else considering the Soul 4 Carbon clinchers?

They seem almost to good to be true:

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=15


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got me a used assault. I haven't tried it yet due to weather outside. I can't wait!!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

considering Soul C4.0 too. they seem to be the deal. Not very many reviews.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I too am considering the Soul C40 for my next wheel. I currently have the Soul S.40 aluminum although a bit heavy, but lighter than my aksium, it rolls really nice and just as aero as my Zip 303.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Send Soul and email regarding likelihood of warranty work*

Send them an email and ask. I currently live in Singapore and there are a number of riders on 50mm or deeper carbon rimmed wheels, clincher and tub. Sean Wai who is Soul is a really nice guy and I've ridden with him a couple of times this month. Currently he's on a pair of C5.0's but we don't spend time talking wheels, just putting in the kilometres and yes, he does ride a Soul Ti frame. You might also ask him if the stock wheel builds are right for your weight and style. They can pretty much do anything you want although you might have to wait.

Soul is based in Singapore and the wheelsets are built here. Easton, Reynolds and Fulcrum are also seen as they have distributors here as well so there's a fair amount of competition. One thing is Soul's near the source of most of rims and hubs, Taiwan and mainland, currently being used by some of these manufacturers so the Soul wheels are constantly evolving. Also, the pricing's pretty good and it's a fair playing field against the competition as there's no import duty on this asset class.





chocy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> if You guys don't remember I posted earlier about carbon clinchers and now I have narrowed down to three wheelsets
> 
> ...


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Bike N Gear said:


> My DV46's squeeled when dry with the Reynolds pads. Switched to yellow Swiss Stops & no more noise.



same for me except I went from koolstop to swissstop. Never met a set of koolstop pads that worked well, especially for carbon rims.

incidentally- I was riding the same set of reynolds stratus dv rims (tubular) from 2004-2009 as my everyday wheels, w/ 16/20 spoke count and I had to have the rear wheel trued twice over that period.


----------

